# Plastic Storage Box as Tupperdore?



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

I have my "overstock" (read: growing excuse for a bigger humidor) separated into multiple small kitchen tupperwares. They are working well, but I've decided it's time to consolidate into one larger tupperdore. I've read on here that wallyworld sells large tupperware bins that work well. However, it's sort of a pain for me to get to the store since it's an hour drive and I have no other reason to go there. Seems silly to drive for two hours transporting an empty plastic box...

Anyway, I have a bunch of plastic storage bins around the house. The clear plastic rubbermaid type with a plastic lid and two latching handles. Are these suitable for use as a tupperdore? I guess the only variable is the ability for the lid to seal. I'm unaware of how well these type of storage boxes do seal. Has anybody tried it? Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I have seen pictures of members using them for storage. As long as the lid seals tightly. One member used some of the foam weather stripping that comes in a roll that you can pick up at the hardware store and put it around the lid where it would seal to the bottom. Use empty wooden cigar boxes to help control the RH, and put kitty litter inside media bag or the leg of a cutoff pantyhose. Pick up a digital hygrometer. The storage bins should work great for you.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

You have to use foam weather seal as Dave indicated above, otherwise it will not seal completely.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I've found that craft stores like JoAnn Fabrics & Michaels have a great selection of storage containers. Most of which seal airtight and come in various sizes. I'm to the point where I have "overstock" I need to store.

My concern is getting enough wood inside the box to control Light/heat and RH correctly. Other than that I'm planning on tossing in my sticks and a few Boveda Packs.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

sh40218 said:


> I've found that craft stores like JoAnn Fabrics & Michaels have a great selection of storage containers. Most of which seal airtight and come in various sizes. I'm to the point where I have "overstock" I need to store.
> 
> My concern is getting enough wood inside the box to control Light/heat and RH correctly. Other than that I'm planning on tossing in my sticks and a few Boveda Packs.


I decided on a Sterilite 35-quart because it's long and deep enough to fit multiple cigar boxes and has latching handles. I picked up some Vinyl Foam Weather Strips because those are the ones advertising 100% waterproof and weather resistant, so I assume they'll seal in the humidity.

A further question: should I store my cigars in cigar boxes, and should the boxes be open or closed? Does this matter?

Also, regarding the wood, should I "season" the cigar boxes inside the tupperdore in a similar way as seasoning a cedar humidor?

Thanks!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I've used these: The Container Store > Watertight Totes. Office Depot also sells something very similar.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, in cigar boxes would be preferable. The boxes will help tremendously in terms of maintaining RH. Crack them slightly open to allow for some air exchange. You definitely want the boxes seasoned to your preferred RH.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> I've used these: The Container Store > Watertight Totes. Office Depot also sells something very similar.


Just ordered two, thanks to you Joe! RG bump comin yer way brother. Thanks!


----------

